# FOBP Design your Top Sheet Contest



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Friends of Berthoud Pass is doing a design your top sheet contest with Never Summer. The winner gets a Swift snowboard size of their choosing with their custom top sheet. Contest is running on our Facebook page. Details below. 



> We have a pretty cool contest for the artistic types. Design a custom top sheet for the Never Summer Swift snowboard. All that we ask is you incorporate the FOBP logo somewhere in the design. Otherwise, go wild. Unicorns, robots, nuns, whatever. How ever you see fit.
> Download the Swift template from the link. We have also provided our logo in the folder. Send us submissions to [email protected] with the subject line "Swift top sheet". We ask for all submissions to be sent in by March 15th. We will then pick the top five submissions and run an album with the designs. The design with the most likes by April 1st will win a Swift solid snowboard size of their choosing with their custom top sheet! The board will be delivered over the summer. The top sheet will then be used on a one of a kind Swift splitboard for our pick your ride raffle this fall.
> This is open to US residents only, sorry international peeps.
> Have at it!
> https://drive.google.com/…/fol…/0ByvdKRDVHl_6Wm1YekdrSk5MN2c


----------



## tributine (Dec 30, 2016)

'This is open to US residents only, sorry international peeps.' - Welp, as a religious Tim Hortons drinker (Canadien) feelsbadman


----------

